# Best online stores?



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am looking to buy a Current USA Nova Extreme Pro 36", and both thatpetplace.com and drsfostersmith.com are both out of stock. I am looking for a trustworthy website to order this fixture from. 

Thank you


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Did you call "That Fish Place"?..........I know from living close by that store, that they dont keep up with the current stock they have on their website......I have seen the site saying they are out of stock on a certain species of fish, and then i go there and they have oodles of that kind of fish.....Its just a thought, but i would call the 800# and ask if you didnt already about availability of the light............Its sorta funny, but i was planning on going there tonight to buy a light for a new hexagon tank i got recently


----------



## michelleandbrett (Dec 19, 2008)

we also use www.petsolutions.com


----------

